# Cult Competition!!



## FinnTheCuber (May 26, 2020)

Turn in what event you did, what cult you are a part of, and your results. The winning cult gets bragging rights! The competition will be open for 10 days!
2x2 scrambles:
1. F' U2 F R F2 U' R F U'
2. U F U' F R F' R2 F' R'
3. F2 U' F U R2 F U2 R' F 
4. R2 F2 U' R F2 U R2 U' F'
5. F2 U R2 U' F U2 F R U'

3x3 scrambles:
1. L' F' U2 R' F2 D L D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 F' U2 
2. R D R U' R2 L U B R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D B 
3. L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L B R' B2 L2 D' L' D2 B' F 
4. U' B U' D2 F D2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R' U' F L' F R F2 
5. U' F' R' U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R U L' D2 B D' B' 

4x4 scrambles:
1. F' D2 L2 U' F2 B' R' F B2 R U2 R L' F2 L' F2 B2 R' U Rw2 F2 U Fw2 B' D Fw2 B' F L2 Rw D F2 R' B' Uw2 R' U2 Uw Fw L' Uw Fw' R' 
2. U2 L2 F D2 B' U F2 D' B2 L' U2 R U2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 D' Rw2 B' Uw2 R D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R L' D2 U' L' U2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw L2 Uw' F U Fw' Rw' 
3. L2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L F D2 R F' D2 U' R' D F Uw2 F2 Rw2 U F' U2 B U D' Fw2 B U2 Rw B U Fw2 Uw2 U Fw L2 Uw' Fw R' Uw2 D' 
4. B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F R' D2 R2 F' L D' B R Rw2 B' U Rw2 R2 B2 R2 Fw2 F D U B' Rw2 L' U' Rw' F2 Rw D2 Fw Rw' B2 U2 Rw' F2 
5. U2 R B' U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' R F2 U' B' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' R2 B2 U F D' U2 L' B2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw2 Fw' Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D'

5x5 scrambles:
1. D' Bw2 Dw' L2 Uw' Dw B2 R2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 R' L D F2 D2 Fw L' Lw2 F D U' Uw B Fw Rw2 Dw' R Uw Fw2 F' B2 Lw2 L2 Dw2 F2 U D' Bw2 L' F2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F' Dw' Uw' R' L' Fw2 D2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Bw' L' Dw' Fw2 F' D2
2. Rw' R2 Lw' Bw L2 B' Bw2 D2 L Bw L2 U2 R2 Fw2 Lw' L Uw Fw2 Dw' Fw B' Uw' B2 Rw' B2 F' Lw' B' Bw2 U2 B Lw Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 R' Uw U Dw D2 B2 Fw Uw F' R U' Bw U' Uw Fw Rw' U2 L Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' R' D2
3. Dw B R2 Fw Uw R Dw' D2 F' Rw2 Uw Bw U2 F U' R2 F' D2 Dw B R L' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' D' Bw' D2 Bw B' F' U Lw2 Dw Fw' B2 Uw D F' Bw2 B' Rw R2 B Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' R Lw2 F2 U2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Bw F Lw2 Rw' Uw'
4. B' Fw Lw' Rw Fw' Uw L2 B2 U2 B Bw' D L Dw2 R2 B' U2 L2 Rw' Uw D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 Fw' U R B Uw' D R2 Uw L R2 Uw' U2 R D2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 B' L Bw' Uw F D2 U2 Bw B R Bw B2 D2 R D U' F2
5. F2 D2 F2 B' U' Bw' L2 Lw' U2 D' Uw' L2 Dw Lw Fw' Rw Dw F Dw2 L' Fw2 F' Lw' Fw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 L Uw Fw' Rw Bw F' B2 Lw' F2 U2 L Bw Rw' Uw' R2 Dw' Lw' F' Fw' D Rw' Dw2 Bw' F' R U F2 L F2 Uw' Bw L' Lw

6x6 scrambles:
1. Fw' Dw2 F Bw2 L2 F2 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw' L2 Fw' B Uw B2 3Uw' U Bw D' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw' D' Lw 3Fw' U B L R' 3Fw' Rw Uw D2 R' Rw' 3Rw Dw Rw' Fw2 F 3Rw' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw2 U' Lw 3Rw Dw2 3Uw F' U L' Bw2 Lw 3Fw L' Dw2 L2 Dw' F' L2 Lw' D Uw 3Rw B L2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 3Uw2 L 3Rw Bw U' 3Uw 3Rw' B 3Fw 3Rw
2. 3Fw' U' R Bw2 R2 Bw' Fw' 3Fw F 3Rw Lw Dw2 U2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' Fw Rw2 L2 Lw B' Lw' L2 Rw2 B2 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 R2 U' R B' Dw' 3Uw2 Rw' B' 3Rw2 Bw' Lw' L2 3Uw L2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 Fw Dw F2 L' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' L' Bw' R' 3Fw2 U' 3Rw Bw' D' F Dw' F2 Dw F' Bw2 D' Lw' 3Rw L Fw2 R2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Uw' F R' L' Bw2
3. 3Fw2 B2 D2 Lw' R' F' 3Fw2 3Rw2 B2 Fw 3Uw Uw Rw2 Lw2 F' U' R' D' Lw' 3Fw F R 3Fw2 Dw Fw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 U2 3Fw 3Rw D Lw' L2 B R2 3Uw2 3Fw D Dw Bw' R 3Fw D' 3Uw 3Rw Rw Fw2 Bw Dw' L F 3Fw' B' 3Rw' Rw Bw 3Fw' 3Rw2 F D U Uw' 3Rw Dw Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Bw' 3Rw Lw Uw2 U D' Dw' Bw2 Lw 3Uw L
4. 3Uw' Lw Fw' B' Bw 3Rw B L U Fw R' Fw' D2 Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 F2 D' 3Fw2 Dw2 Bw F Rw' L Uw2 3Uw Rw2 B' 3Uw2 R2 L 3Rw2 3Fw D L' U2 Dw R Rw' 3Rw L2 F' Bw' Lw Uw2 L' 3Rw Dw' 3Rw2 Dw F2 U' Uw2 3Rw Lw B D2 Fw2 L' 3Fw' Uw R 3Rw2 L' Dw' B' R Uw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw F D Fw Dw2 3Rw2
5. Fw F' Rw' D2 3Fw U2 L 3Fw B' D2 Bw' R L2 Uw' U' R' 3Fw2 F Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw' Bw2 Rw Fw Bw2 D2 Bw' Uw Fw Dw2 B Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw Fw B2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Fw 3Uw' Rw' Bw2 D2 3Fw U 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw Dw2 Rw' D2 R' 3Fw Dw2 B R' B2 Rw 3Uw Lw2 D' Bw Dw Fw2 Rw F2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Bw' U' 3Rw' Lw2 F'

7x7 scrambles:
1. Dw' L B 3Bw Fw' Rw2 3Dw2 Dw2 Rw Fw Bw B2 3Bw2 R2 U' Dw 3Dw Fw2 3Rw Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 Lw 3Fw' L2 3Bw2 3Rw2 B 3Uw' 3Bw Uw' F B' 3Uw' D2 3Bw2 F' B Fw' D Rw2 L' B D' B' Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' R' 3Uw' Dw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' B R2 U' R2 B' U Lw U2 3Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw B' U 3Fw2 3Uw 3Bw2 B' U2 L' 3Bw' L' R 3Bw Fw' R Lw' 3Dw2 U2 D2 3Lw' Rw2 F' Uw' Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Lw' Rw Fw B Bw2
2. 3Dw2 Rw U' Fw' D2 Bw' 3Fw2 F' L Fw2 Rw2 Lw' Bw' 3Dw F' U 3Rw2 3Uw 3Lw 3Fw' Dw R' F2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Rw Dw' Rw2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Rw B Fw' 3Fw Bw F' 3Lw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 D 3Dw' Uw2 Rw' F' Uw Rw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw Bw2 Fw' 3Dw D2 3Bw' 3Dw 3Bw' R' Lw' L D2 Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw' Fw' 3Fw Lw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 F2 Bw' Lw 3Dw Uw U' L2 3Fw R2 Lw B 3Dw Rw' B 3Uw 3Lw F2 R Fw R2 Bw' U Uw2 R' Fw
3. B F2 D2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Rw' R2 3Uw R L2 Lw2 F' Fw Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Bw2 R2 3Lw U Uw Bw2 3Bw 3Rw' Dw2 B 3Uw' L' Lw Dw 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Bw' D' R B2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Lw' Fw2 3Dw' Fw2 R 3Dw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 3Lw2 Uw Fw 3Rw 3Bw2 Rw' Lw 3Rw' Fw L Dw' 3Bw' Uw L' 3Dw' Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 B' Bw' U Fw Rw U B' Uw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' U2 Lw2 F2 R' D2 Dw Lw' Rw L B2 Dw' 3Fw L' B2
4. Uw U2 3Bw2 L2 Uw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw D B' D' Uw2 Fw2 L F2 Uw2 Dw' F2 3Uw2 Uw' Fw2 3Lw F B2 D Bw' 3Rw' B Dw Uw' 3Lw' D2 B Lw' R' B' R2 U2 3Uw2 B D L 3Uw2 Rw2 Fw Dw' Rw2 3Lw Fw Dw' 3Rw' L 3Uw 3Rw F2 B U' B F 3Fw' Bw2 U' Rw 3Rw' 3Uw' B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 R' U2 Rw2 Lw 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw F2 R 3Bw' U 3Dw2 Uw F2 D2 3Dw2 B U2 3Fw F' Lw
5. Lw2 3Fw R' B2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Rw U2 Dw2 3Lw Dw' Fw F' L Dw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Fw2 D B Rw2 L U' Dw 3Dw2 Rw Fw' L' U2 3Lw2 Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Bw' 3Dw' Lw' L' Bw2 U Uw2 3Dw2 Fw' Lw' U L 3Bw' 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw2 F' D' 3Dw2 Bw Lw2 Bw 3Rw2 3Uw2 F Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw' R Dw L' U2 3Fw' 3Bw B 3Lw' D2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' Rw' Lw' D2 L2 Fw2 U2 R2 3Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Lw2 B2 Rw 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw2 Uw2 F 3Bw Fw2 B D B2

3bld scrambles:
1. D B D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F D L' F' U' L2 U B' Fw Uw2
2. D2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B R D F2 D' L' B' D2 F' U' Rw' Uw'
3. B D L' D' L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R F' D' R' B2 L2 U2 Rw2 
4. U' L' U' B2 U' F' B L F U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 F' Rw2 
5. L2 U' B D' F2 D2 L2 F' U R U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 L' F2 R' F2 Uw'

3x3 OH scrambles:
1. D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 F' L2 R' U2 R' U F' R B D2 
2. F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L' R' B L' F U' B2 L2 U2 L 
3. F' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R U' B F2 R2 F' U2 L R2 D' 
4. F L' B D2 B L' D2 L U' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B 
5. L' D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D' B R B' F' D' F2 R2 

Clock scrambles:
1. UR4+ DR0+ DL5+ UL2- U1- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R6+ D5+ L2+ ALL5+ DL UL
2. UR3+ DR5- DL5- UL2+ U2+ R0+ D4+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R2- D2+ L4- ALL2- UR DL
3. UR2+ DR3- DL2- UL2+ U5+ R3+ D4- L3- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R0+ D5+ L5- ALL5+ DR
4. UR5+ DR3+ DL1+ UL1- U1- R5+ D1+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R3- D0+ L3- ALL2- DR
5. UR3+ DR4+ DL5+ UL4+ U2+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R1- D3- L4- ALL5- DR

Megaminx scrambles:
1. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n

Pyraminx scrambles:
1. R B' L B L' B L' R l r u 
2. L' R B R U R' L B l b' u' 
3. B L R L B R' L' R' b' u 
4. U L' U' R L B' U' L' R b' u' 
5. B U B' L' R' B R L' r' b 

Skewb scrambles
1. L B R' U' B' U B U
2. R' U' L' B R B R L' R
3. B' R B' R U' R B L B
4. R' U' B R' L' R L' B L
5. U' L' R L' R U' B L' R'

Squan scrambles
1. (-3,-4)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)`/` (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/
2. (3,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-3)`/` (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
3. (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)`/` (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0) 
4. (-2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-4)/
5. (4,3)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)`/` (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0) 
Enjoy!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

Thank you for the scrambles!


EDIT: we need to be able to do all of the events. I am going to compete in every one that I can compete, and I hope everyone else does the same.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 26, 2020)

Qiyi Cult (I'll edit this as I do more events)

2x2:

avg of 5: 3.215

Time List:
3.560
3.082
(5.859)
3.002
(2.043)

3x3:

avg of 5: 8.317

Time List:
(6.405)
8.741
7.875
(8.872)
8.335

4x4:

avg of 5: 31.454

Time List:
30.492
34.220
(42.192)
(27.550)
29.651

5x5:


avg of 5: 1:04.288

Time List:
1:02.021
(1:11.222+)
(1:00.756)
1:05.380
1:05.463

6x6:

avg of 5: 2:13.595

Time List:
(2:04.996)
2:07.093
(2:22.956)
2:16.439
2:17.254

7x7:

avg of 5: 3:28.161

Time List:
3:32.269
3:17.284
3:36.074
3:22.724
3:29.491

3x3 BLD:

best solve: 6:21.103

3x3 OH:

avg of 5: 17.143

Time List:
(21.214+)
16.367
18.748
16.314
(13.247)

square-1:

avg of 5: 25.609

Time List:
25.412
(39.703) used a scramble from CSTimer because yours didn't work
(12.285) cubeshape was already done!
19.994
31.420


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

Qiyi cult

I'll edit this as I do more events.
2x2:

avg of 5: 4.120

Time List:
371. 4.790 F' U2 F R F2 U' R F U' @2020-06-01 19:41:31 
372. 2.970 U F U' F R F' R2 F' R' @2020-06-01 19:41:50 
373. 3.780 F2 U' F U R2 F U2 R' F @2020-06-01 19:42:05 
374. 5.080 R2 F2 U' R F2 U R2 U' F' @2020-06-01 19:42:21 
375. 3.790 F2 U R2 U' F U2 F R U' @2020-06-01 19:42:42

3x3:
Avg of 5: 9.98

1. 8.322
2. 9.38
3.10.16
4. 9.52
5. 11.43

4x4:

avg of 5: 41.610

Time List:
536. 42.340 F' D2 L2 U' F2 B' R' F B2 R U2 R L' F2 L' F2 B2 R' U Rw2 F2 U Fw2 B' D Fw2 B' F L2 Rw D F2 R' B' Uw2 R' U2 Uw Fw L' Uw Fw' R' @2020-06-01 19:47:49 
537. 38.410 U2 L2 F D2 B' U F2 D' B2 L' U2 R U2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 D' Rw2 B' Uw2 R D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R L' D2 U' L' U2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw L2 Uw' F U Fw' Rw' @2020-06-01 19:49:08 
538. 44.900 L2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L F D2 R F' D2 U' R' D F Uw2 F2 Rw2 U F' U2 B U D' Fw2 B U2 Rw B U Fw2 Uw2 U Fw L2 Uw' Fw R' Uw2 D' @2020-06-01 19:50:44 
539. 42.620 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F R' D2 R2 F' L D' B R Rw2 B' U Rw2 R2 B2 R2 Fw2 F D U B' Rw2 L' U' Rw' F2 Rw D2 Fw Rw' B2 U2 Rw' F2 @2020-06-01 19:53:11 
540. 39.870 U2 R B' U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' R F2 U' B' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' R2 B2 U F D' U2 L' B2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw2 Fw' Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D' @2020-06-01 19:55:38
3x3 OH:

avg of 5: 19.72

1. 19.24 (CFOP)
2. 21.79 (had to do YruRU on this solve, it was super easy)
3. 20.24 (also with YruRU because CP was solved.)
4. 19.70 (with YruRU because CP was already solved)
5. 18.67 (CFOP)

3 od the scrambles had CP solved, so I felt like I had to do YruRU on those., and I got a PB average of 5 regardless of the method.

Megaminx:

avg of 5: 1:11.720

Time List:
1. 1:11.860 
2. 1:11.090 
3. 1:12.520
4. 1:07.550
5. 1:12.210


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 26, 2020)

There is no all of the above option on the poll


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

THE MGC
MEMBERS COMPETING:
1. @NevEr_QeyX
2. @Cubingcubecuber
3. @CodingCuber
4. @teehee_elan
5. @FinnTheCuber 

MY TIMES
2x2
1. 7.25
2. 4.46
3. 3.45
4. 7.07
5. 11.69

3x3
1. 9.97
2. 13.87
3. 10.48
4. 10.67
5. 11.76

4x4
1. 46.03
2. 43.98
3. 44.01
4. 51.54
5. 39.95

5x5
1. 1:23.41
2. 1:11.24
3. 1:18.36
4. 1:19.04
5. 1:13.22

6x6
1. 2:51.97 +2 = 2:53.97
2. 3:16.75
3. 2:31.34
4. 3:01.60
5. 2:28.72

7x7
N/A

3BLD

Clock

Mega

Pyra

Skewb

Squan

OH


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Qiyi cult
> 
> I'll edit tis as I do more events.
> 
> ...


make sure you specify it was megaminx


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 26, 2020)

Also this


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 26, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Also this


It has been updated


----------



## fun at the joy (May 26, 2020)

QIYI CULT

3x3:
(13.15)
10.54
(8.79)
13.10
12.17
Ao5: 11.94
just a disaster

3BLD:
(DNF (1:30.84 [28.46])) - 2 TC (recall error) also had a huge pause in corners
*(1:10.15 [35.63])*
1:35.41 [55.05]
1:27.19 [41.89]
1:54.20 [42.30]
Ao5: 1:31.15
Solve 1 was just huge pause bc of recall problems
Solve 2 was alright
Solve 3-5 were absolute trash, even for the safety memo I did to secure an Ao5

OH:
(22.73)
20.22
(14.94)
15.32
20.27
Ao5: 18.60
pretty bad, especially with that counting 15.3

Pyra:
(4.12)
6.52
(DNF)
7.91
5.44
Ao5: 6.62

Sq-1:
29.70
(35.63)
20.94
(19.77)
29.77
Ao5: 26.80

Skewb:
6.33
(8.34)
(6.32)
7.55
7.32
Ao5: 7.07

2x2:
4.24
4.85
(7.05)
4.48
(2.61)
Ao5: 4.52 lol

4x4:
44.25 - DP
(46.66) - DP
(39.41) - DP
42.30 - OP
39.99 - DP
Ao5: 42.18 rip

5x5:
1:22.54
1:18.97
1:11.73
(1:08.26)
(1:23.09)
Ao5: 1:17.75

6x6:
(2:52.18)
2:28.77
2:38.27
2:41.18
(2:27.71)
Ao5: 2:36.07

Megaminx:
(1:37.06)
1:21.31
1:28.51
(1:11.08)
1:34.24
Ao5: 1:28.02

Clock:
(DNF (14.68))
18.48
DNF (12.85)
(13.51)
27.86
Ao5: DNF rip

7x7:
(3:46.36)
3:55.51
3:49.58
3:57.32
(4:23.08)
Ao5: 3:54.14
yay not doing any 7x7 in like 3 weeks made me 15-20s faster


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 26, 2020)

MGC Cult (obviously)
2x2
8.22
5.14
5.36
5.57
7.20
Ao5: 6.04
Im probably ruining MGCs chance of winning for 2x2


----------



## brododragon (May 26, 2020)

We prefer "gang".


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

is 3BLD avg of 5 or best of 5?


----------



## Ayce (May 27, 2020)

How does the scoring go?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Ayce said:


> How does the scoring go?


Micah made a sheet for the Qiyi club where everyone puts their averages ( I suggest the other cults do the same) and to score we average the top 3 averages for every event and compare it to those of the other cult's. First place cult gets 5 points, second place gets 3 points, and last place gets 1 point. If you do not have 3 people in an event, average the people who did compete. But, if your cult only had two people compete for let's say blind, and the average of their solves is 1:05, and a different cult had three people compete and had an average of 5:30, the cult with the most people who competed in that particular event wins.


----------



## Ayce (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Micah made a sheet for the Qiyi club where everyone puts their averages ( I suggest the other cults do the same) and to score we average the top 3 averages for every event and compare it to those of the other cult's. First place cult gets 5 points, second place gets 3 points, and last place gets 1 point. If you do not have 3 people in an event, average the people who did compete. But, if your cult only had two people compete for let's say blind, and the average of their solves is 1:05, and a different cult had three people compete and had an average of 5:30, the cult with the most people who competed in that particular event wins.


I'll win in clock and maybe 3BLD if I turn into Jack Cai.


----------



## teehee_elan (May 27, 2020)

MGC CULT FOR LIFE:

2x2
1. 5.78
2. 4.88
3. 6.84
4. 7.57
5. 5.41

3x3
1. 27.53
2. 18.92
3. 22.81
4. 18.24
5. 20.17

4x4
1. 1:55.24
2. 1:45.44
3. 1:32.63
4. 1:44.11
5. 1:29.06

5x5
1. 4:16.10 (we don't talk abt this; centers were trash)
2. 3:14.46
3. 3:44.65
4. 3:43.78
5. 3:05.75

6x6
1. 4:25.87
2. 4:34.98
3. 5:02.55
4. 4:56.09
5. 4:57.98

OH
1. 46.88
2. 48.42
3. 43.71
4. 37.11
5. 37.91

Clock
1. 1:18.95
2. 1:12.98
3. 1:05.78
4. 1:13.13
5. 1:14.15

Mega
1. 4:06.89
2. 4:56.98
3. 4:07.87
4. 4:32.90
5. 4:35.67

Pyra
1. 14.36
2. 15.28
3. 13.78
4. 9.97
5. 8.69

Skewb
1. 20.75
2. 7.42 - PB
3. 12.37
4. 16.32
5. 13.11

Squan
1. 53.04
2. 32.79
3. 49.95
4. 1:01.91
5. 55.49

If someone wants to do Ao5's for me be my guest


----------



## CodingCuber (May 27, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> THE MGC
> MEMBERS COMPETING:
> 1. @NevEr_QeyX
> 2. @Cubingcubecuber
> ...


I'll compete too. I'm kinda annoyed because I'm actually decent at 2x2 but mine's broken oof


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I'll compete too. I'm kinda annoyed because I'm actually decent at 2x2 but mine's broken oof


You need to join a club, I would recommend the Qiyi club: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ubing-race-with-the-mgc-and-moyu-cults.77563/


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You need to join a club, I would recommend the Qiyi club: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ubing-race-with-the-mgc-and-moyu-cults.77563/


Umm excuse me? he's part of the MGC HANDS OFF MR MORRISON

It's just a prank bro


----------



## CodingCuber (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You need to join a club, I would recommend the Qiyi club: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ubing-race-with-the-mgc-and-moyu-cults.77563/


I'M IN THE MGC CLUB THANK YOU VERY MUCH. I WILL NEVER LEAVE!!!!!


----------



## Master_Disaster (May 27, 2020)

Моуu

2x2
1. 8.048
2. (5.496)
3. 5.896
4. (DNF)
5. 7.481
Ao5: 7.119

3x3
1. (22.630)
2. 18.934
3. 18.190
4. (17.081)
5. 17.563
Ao5: 18.229

Pyra
1. (9.514)
2. (14.833)
3. 13.058
4. 12.950
5. 11.160
Ao5: 12.389


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

I'll edit as I do more

*Qiyi

2x2*
1. 3.77
2. 3.51
3. 3.56
4. (3.83)
5. (3.45)

Ao5: 3.61

*3x3*
1. 14.58
2. 14.75
3. (14.93)
4. 13.71
5. (12.95)

*3BLD*
1. 2:29.11


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Is BLD Bo5?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is BLD Bo5?


let's just say it is


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> let's just say it is



Because if it's Ao5 then I want to got safer, but if it's just Bo5 then I can go for speed


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Because if it's Ao5 then I want to got safer, but if it's just Bo5 then I can go for speed


I feel like it should be Bo5 because most official competitions are Bo3


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

Is there a yuxin cult? Or Dayan?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2020)

QiYi cult
2x2x2 (with yuxin little magic M):
8.09
5.94
5.23
4.76
3.76
5.31 AO5
3x3x3 (with a DaYan tengyun v2M!):
12.46
11.77
9.90
9.43
10.61
AO5: 10.76
4x4x4 (with aosu WRM!):
39.52
53.86
48.19
50.68
51.45
50.11 AO5
5x5x5:
I'll wait for my aochuang WRM to arrive!
6x6x6 (with the only decent 6x6 [which is obviously not made by QiYi]):
1:55.76
1:59.33
1:55.48
1:56.60
2:02.12


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

Add yuxin to the poll, and also make it select all that apply


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Is there a yuxin cult? Or Dayan?


yes I put dayan and yuxin in the poll


----------



## xyzzy (May 27, 2020)

~Qiyi cultist~

OH:
(18.43), 25.99, (DNF(27.63)), 20.71, 21.02
average 22.57
(hm, I just realised I didn't use a Qiyi cube for this…)

333:
15.38, 13.59, (17.16), 14.90, (13.47)
average 14.62

444:
(55.48), 51.15, 48.33, 52.79, (42.84)
average 50.76

777:
3:42.73, 3:48.07, (3:31.66), 3:55.42, (4:12.50)
average 3:48.74

Kinda whatever.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> ~Qiyi cultist~
> 
> OH:
> (18.43), 25.99, (DNF(27.63)), 20.71, 21.02
> ...


You don't have to use Qiyi cubes for everything.


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

I like how everyone is just fine with compartmentalizing themselves into cults.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I like how everyone is just fine with compartmentalizing themselves into cults.



Moyu is a not cult, MGC is a cult, Qiyi is a club, and no once cares about the other groups. But Finn is apart of MGC and has been brainwashed to think they're all cults


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Moyu is a not cult, MGC is a cult, Qiyi is a club, and no once cares about the other groups. But Finn is apart of MGC and has been brainwashed to think they're all cults


Finn is just passionate, and there is a Yuxin cult that I care about.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

NEW ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!! ALL DOUBLE AGENTS WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE AS OF TODAY!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 27, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> NEW ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!! ALL DOUBLE AGENT WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE AS OF TODAY!


*WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> *WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING!!!!!!!!!!*


*I HAVE NO IDEA!!!!!!*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> *I HAVE NO IDEA!!!!!!*


*SPEAK QUIETLY LIKE ME*


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

It's okay Finn you guys will get 2nd place


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> *SPEAK QUIETLY LIKE ME*


why would i do that


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> why would i do that


_look, right now I'm yelling, can't you see how annoying it is?_


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2020)

Wonderful Puzzler cult is best


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 27, 2020)

The "Whatever cube I like, but gan sucks" gnag

will edit as I go:

2x2 (mgc):
1. 1.91
2. 1.90
3. 1.76
4. 1.80
5. 7.53 (smh I can't do algs)
average = 1.87

CLONK: (lingao M)
1. 3.68
2. 7.11
3. 3.88
4. 4.98
5. 4.00
average = 4.29, pog sub wr


----------



## teehee_elan (May 27, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I'll compete too. I'm kinda annoyed because I'm actually decent at 2x2 but mine's broken oof


just use your 4x4


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 27, 2020)

Any club that wants my solves can have them, because I am in all of them

2x2: Senhuan Zhanlang M
3.828
2.580
3.596
3.147
3.630
Ao5=3.457

3x3: Tengyun v2 M
12.563
15.264
13.387
13.264
12.114
Ao5=13.071

4x4: Valk 4 M
59.684
1:09.767
Switched to Aosu WRM for remaining solves
55.950
50.550
44.283
Ao5=55.394

Pyraminx: Yuxin Huanglong
5.163
10.230
5.580
7.213
6.546
Ao5=6.446

I will add more events later when I do them


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Any club that wants my solves can have them, because I am in all of them
> 
> 2x2: Senhuan Zhanlang M
> 3.828
> ...



I am representing Qiyi, and I claim these solves


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Any club that wants my solves can have them, because I am in all of them
> 
> 2x2: Senhuan Zhanlang M
> 3.828
> ...


I am leading Qiyi, and I claim these solves.

Thanks @ProStar I didn't see that.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Any club that wants my solves can have them, because I am in all of them
> 
> 2x2: Senhuan Zhanlang M
> 3.828
> ...


HE WAS IN THE MGC FIRST SO WE HAVE FIRST DIBS


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> HE WAS IN THE MGC FIRST SO WE HAVE FIRST DIBS



Yeah but you didn't take those dibs, we claimed them first


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yeah but you didn't take those dibs, we claimed them first


I think he may have meant that we can all have his results, don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I think he may have meant that we can all have his results, don't quote me on that though.


I thought that's what he meant too.

oh wait I quoted you

it's just a prank bro.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 27, 2020)

Are 6x6 and 7x7 Mo3 or Ao5?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Are 6x6 and 7x7 Mo3 or Ao5?


I guess Ao5


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 27, 2020)

Moyu Notcult!

*2x2
Ao5: 4.87*
5.59 3.82 4.70 4.34 5.57

*3x3
Ao5: 17.97*
16.38 27.24 17.81 15.46 19.17
-Meh, disappointing.

*4x4
Ao5: 56.71*
56.06 51.99 1:04.04 56.25 57.82
-Pretty good.

*5x5
Ao5: 1:59.31*
2:01.33 2:00.62 1:52.27 1:58.59 1:58.72
-Out of practice.

*3BLD Bo5: 3:02.34*
DNF DNF DNF 3:22.03 3:02.34

*Megaminx: 1:42.36 Ao5 *
1:49.53 1:51.46 1:41.61 1:35.93 1:30.35
-Got better as I did the avg.

*Skewb: 6.55 Ao5*
5.46 6.50 6.93 7.41 6.22
-Bad.

*Pyraminx: 6.07 Ao5*
5.72 5.89 7.11 5.84 6.49
-Surprisingly half decent.

*Square-1: 28.78 Ao5*
22.02 37.38 26.5629.03 30.75
-Inconsistent.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 27, 2020)

teehee_elan said:


> just use your 4x4


Ok I will


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 27, 2020)

QIYI FANBOY!!!

3x3: 18.491
2x2: 5.293
4x4: 1:15.708
5x5: 2:30.474
6x6: 6:32.261
Pyra: 9.456
Mega: 2:15.557
Skewb: 14.1
Squan: 44.657
3x3 OH: 50.788


----------



## Timoth3 (May 27, 2020)

Disgusting 3x3 average... sorry MoYu. 2x2 was just meh.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

More free solves:

OH: Guhong v3 M
26.665
16.314
25.431
27.748
23.581
Ao5=25.225

Skewb: Cyclone Boys M
The scrambles were terrible
7.813
7.380
7.014
4.329
7.012
Ao5=7.135

Squan: B-mod YLM
The scrambles were great, especially #3
26.298
29.449
16.647
24.566
20.531
Ao5=23.798


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> More free solves:
> 
> OH: Guhong v3 M
> 26.665
> ...



Claimed


----------



## teehee_elan (May 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> QIYI FANBOY!!!
> 
> 3x3: 18.491
> 2x2: 5.293
> ...


Are these Ao5's?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2020)

teehee_elan said:


> Are these Ao5's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, those are my averages. I didn't put down individual times.


----------



## RJcub3r (May 28, 2020)

whats happening here


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

RJcub3r said:


> whats happening here


A thing started on the forums where we made different cult far different brands, so no we are competing to see who the best cult is.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

A


FinnTheCuber said:


> A thing started on the forums where we made different cult far different brands, so no we are competing to see who the best cult is.


and its obviously the mgc.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (Jun 3, 2020)

Last day!!!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

Please input your name and your average time for each event (or best single for 3x3 BLD) in this doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XKIqELZpTP7Ehhds99dsuAihhoZTXSRT2pmmKyFifVU/edit#gid=0


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey thank you to whoever entered my times into the doc for me, I completely forgot to.


Also, the QIYI CLUB WON!!!!!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

yup, the qiyi club proved to be the best in every event except for clock, in which the MGC was the only cult to get a successful avg.


----------



## Timoth3 (Jun 6, 2020)

I was expecting Qiyi to win since Qiyi has both Morrisons.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> I was expecting Qiyi to win since Qiyi has both Morrisons.


And me, of course.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Hey thank you to whoever entered my times into the doc for me, I completely forgot to.
> 
> 
> Also, the QIYI CLUB WON!!!!!


no problem


----------

